# Console + Intellimouse Explorer USB Mouse + gpm solution

## Joffer

[NOTE!!] This problem solved itself (well I did) while typing this. I will post it however, so others can learn from my stupid little mistake. Solution at the bottom... it was gonna say "help needed" instead of solution on the top, but I changed that too   :Smile:   [/NOTE!!]

I'm soon giving up on this. I've looked all over the forum, and on linux-usb.org and so on.. it just won't work   :Evil or Very Mad: 

My config:

Shuttle SS51G barebone system with a P4 2GHz and 512MB DDR333 RAM, IDE disk, floppy, CDRW and GF3 Ti500.

system is up and running (on my 5th kernel kompile with this installation). One thing I managed was runing the console with rivafb and 1280x1024 just fine (running in 1024x768 at the moment though)  :Smile: 

Anyway, as I'm trying to build this system from scratch emerging what I want in my system, I'm now stuck trying to get my Intellimouse Explorer USB Mouse to work with one usb port (anyone of the 4), with no luck.

Kernel is configured with:

```
<M> Input Core support

----- <M> Mouse Support

----- (1024) Horizontal screen resolution

----- (768)  Vertical screen resolution

<M> USB support

----- <M> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

----- <M> OHCI (Compaq, iMac, Opti, SiS, ALi, ...) support

----- <M> USB Human Interface Device (Full HID) support

----- [*] HID input layer support

```

(I'm using OHCI because thats what i've get from 'lspci -v | grep USB', amd also the EHCI, which I haven't loaded yet.)

'lsmod' shows these modules loaded:

mousedev

hid

input

8139too

mii

usbcore

I've also 'emerge gpm' and edited /etc/conf.d/gpm.conf, which has this options set:

```
MOUSE=imps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice
```

I've edited /etc/devfsd.conf, which now has this in regard of the USB Mouse:

```
#Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP ^mouse$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink input/mice mouse

REGISTER ^input/mice$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER ^input/mice$ CFUNCTION unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER ^input/mouse0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER ^input/mouse0 CFUNCTION unlink usbmouse

REGISTER ^input/mice$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER ^input/mice$ CFUNCTION unlink usbmouse

```

now, as I've said, gpm has been installed (emerged), but for now I'm running gpm fra the console instead of the runtime scripts, until I can get it to work:

```
/etc/init.d/gpm start
```

this gives me a grey square on the middle of the screen, so obviously something started (* Starting gpm... [ok] was displayed with the above code), but this doesn't do me any good, since the mouse isn't lighting up (the red light thing at the back) and I can't move this square around (the cursor).

As I've said, I can't get it to work in console/gpm, X11 won't be on my system for a few more days, IF i can get this to work. Any clues/help anyone?

I've tried the Installing a USB Mouse and/or Keyboard in Gentoo link among others, still in the wild.

Solution (or my mistake as it was): As some of you might have noticed, i somehow forgot to load the usb-ohci module. Loading this one (together with the other in the list above) solved everything. The red light on my optical mouse started glowing a microsecond after I loaded the module. Then I started gpm again (I had stopped it before loading the module), and now I could move the console cursor.

 :Mr. Green:  This is a great day after all  :Mr. Green: 

Edit: Removed "----- [*] Preliminary USB device system" from "<M> USB support" section. Not needed for mouse support.Last edited by Joffer on Thu Oct 02, 2003 1:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Maybe it could go the to Documentation forum...

----------

## Joffer

well, after I wrote it and submitted it, I kinda thought about that, and maybe write it over again, this time just how to get it to work from scratch.. but it's way to late for me tonight, got work tomorrow, so I've hitting the sack in a few minutes.. maybe tomorrow   :Question: 

----------

## Pindrop

On a side note, I read it's bad to run an Nvidia card with the rivafb drivers, but you should use the VESA instead. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Edit: Found the post over in 'Desktops Environments.' 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16813

[quote=checkyoulater]There is no Nvidia framebuffer device. Use the default VESA device. Do not install the rivafb device. [/quote] 

Is he right?

----------

## Joffer

 *Pindrop wrote:*   

> On a side note, I read it's bad to run an Nvidia card with the rivafb drivers, but you should use the VESA instead. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Edit: Found the post over in 'Desktops Environments.' 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16813
> ...

 

There is a NVidia framebuffer, it's called rivafb, and it works great for me. This is in console of course (which is what the framebuffer is for)..

----------

## Joffer

I have now written a better HOW-TO based on my post above:

[HOW-TO] Mouse support in console

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=562614#562614

----------

